# be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten



## gentleman4ever (7. November 2018)

*be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe insgesamt 8 nagelneue Silent Wings 3 verbaut und alle (!) geben beim Ausschalten ein merkwürdig es Geräusch von sich. Beim Runtertouren der Drehzahl kommt es dazu und es klingt nach Motorgeräuschen.
Habe schon alles ausprobiert. Lüfter ein/ausgebaut, verschiedene Stromquellen usw... 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Geräusche eine Silent Wings Eigenheit sind, mit der ich leben muss? Ansonsten sind die Lüfter top...

Danke vielmals vorab!


----------



## gentleman4ever (7. November 2018)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Link zu Video:

VID_20181107_121203.mp4 - Google Drive


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. November 2018)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Also ich höre da nichts auffälliges/störendes....zumindest nicht, was sich nach einem "Motor" anhört


----------



## gentleman4ever (7. November 2018)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Ich meine das Geräusch nach dem Ausschalten. Es klingt eiernd und ist schwer zu beschreiben. Sämtliche Lüfter anderer Hersteller haben sich bisher beim Ausschalten völlig ruhig verhalten... Wenn ich die Lüfter per Hand zum Drehen bringe ist das Geräusch nicht vorhanden. Ich vermute daher, dass es vom Motor kommt...


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2018)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Keine Ahnung. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht daran erinnern, dass ich da was höre, wenn die Lüfter abschalten.


----------



## redkun (13. November 2018)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Ist bei meinen neuen auch so. Bei den silent wings 2 habe ich dieses Verhalten nicht


----------



## gentleman4ever (20. November 2018)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*



redkun schrieb:


> Ist bei meinen neuen auch so. Bei den silent wings 2 habe ich dieses Verhalten nicht



Danke für dein Feedback!!!


----------



## Nicorette82 (16. Januar 2019)

*AW: be quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 & 120 - komisches Geräusch beim Ausschalten*

Hey das gleiche geräusch habe ich auch nachdem der rechner ausgeht. Hab gedacht er ist kaputt. Habe mir dann gestern den gleichen lüfter in neu gekauft und heute eingebaut. Und siehe da, wieder dasselbe Geräusch. Denke dass es normal ist.


----------

